# This was scary



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What was the code? I'm guessing it had something to do with the gas pedal sensor causing the car to be unsure of what you really wanted to do.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

You just got stop driving your car with bare feet and that may help you in preventing future problems. :xmas:


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

We Barefootin'


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Love it! You must be as old as me to remember that one.:xmas:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not the only musical barefooter...


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

****, I do that all the time when I drive in the summer time while wearing flip flops. I didn't know could happen, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i drive shoe less all the time


----------

